# Interesting Night



## Buzz (May 25, 2009)

Ever notice how some nights you seem to get similar calls right after each other?

Last night was one of those nights. Back to back calls for testicular related problems. First one was more of an abdominal pain radiating to the testicles, but still the testicles were involved in some way. Second call was for a "Non-traumatic Testicular Bleed." My partner and I were quite confused by that dispatch, but away we went. Upon arrival, we find the guy laying in bed at the assisted living where he resided. He was completely aware of where he was and who he was... Just happened to think it was 1999 and that Bush was still president--and wasn't his own guardian. We had examined the damage, which he said occurred two hours prior and had stopped. We found a small laceration or possibly abrasion? It was really too small to see, we guessed the scab over it to be 1-2mm in diameter. Patient didn't want to go, but the nurse had called the patients guardian and explained what could happen if it were to get infected to get permission to send him out, so we ended up taking him. It was one of those moments where I got the feeling the staff was just trying to get rid of a troublesome patient for a little bit.

Anyways, no real purpose for posting this aside from wanting to share.


----------



## mycrofft (May 26, 2009)

*What's the tens code for "Been there done that"?*

Ours would be back pains or chest pains or drunks, twop or three a night sometimes.


----------



## HotelCo (May 26, 2009)

We had 4-5 kidney stones in one day during one of my ER clinicals.

That was interesting.


----------



## willbeflight (Jun 18, 2009)

I had 4 ETOH calls in one day.  That one was fun!


----------



## reaper (Jun 18, 2009)

willbeflight said:


> I had 4 ETOH calls in one day.  That one was fun!



Yes, but that is a normal shift!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 18, 2009)

What I really like is when you get the same type of call to different places and when you show up it is the same person. Beginning of shift: Drunk guy, non transport, left in PD custody. End of shift: Same guy, drunk again, transported this time.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 18, 2009)

I once had a guy playing with a butterfly knife and it got loose from his hands and landed on his testicles.  He almost pinned himself to his chair.  

It wasn't as bad as it looked, it went right in between his testes and straight through, and didn't nail any major vessels.  There was a lot of blood and undoubtedly a lot of pain (he was begging us to knock him out, but as an EMT-B at the time I couldn't even give him a glass of water let alone pain meds), but he was fine after a few stitches and a lot of laughs from friends.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 18, 2009)

I took the same patient four times in one day once.

First time to go to a hospital for a vascular consult.

Second time back to the nursing home.

Third time from the nursing home to dialysis.

And fourth time back to the hospital she had her consult at because she developed altered mental status and a fever while at dialysis.


----------



## MedicTom (Jun 18, 2009)

That was  my service last week.  We cover 150 sq miles and serve a population of about 3000 (if you don't count the 2,000 inmates we serve) Call came in for chest pains conscious and alert, crew got there as the man coded.  24 hours later a call came in reporting the same thing.  Crew got there as the man coded.  15mins later a 3rd call came in reporting the same thing except it was one of the local fire chiefs.  He ended up having a massive heart attack, but was the only one to survive.  The kicker, he had just been diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer a week or 2 before.  All were within 8 yrs of age of each other (53-61), and the 2 other gentlemen were relatively healthy.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 22, 2009)

friend was dispatched for a 'non traumatic bleeding';  when they got to the nursing home; they found a 70ish year old male that had accidently pulled his catheter out.
   basically it looked like he was sliced open for approx 4 inches.   how that is considered NON traumatic.

  worked in an ED;  had a saturday night that we had 9 testicular complaint patients:  2 female ER docs, 3 female nurses, 1 female care tech; 1 male medic:  me.      rough night.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 23, 2009)

I took the same patient 9 times from the same place in the same day within a 24 hour shift.  Welcome to a good nursing home!


----------

